# Hemangiosarcoma. RIP Ellie



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Aww, I'm so sorry about Ellie. Hemangio sucks! Those babies sure are miracles!


----------



## azzure (Dec 10, 2011)

Nine sweet babies to remember her by. Hate hemangio.


----------



## sophieanne (Feb 4, 2014)

Millie'sMom - I am so sorry for the loss of your beautiful Ellie!!! I know how horrible it feels having lost 1 dog to the same cancer and another to Lymphoma. These goldens are so prone to the cancers probably because they're the most loving, wonderful dogs and we're only allowed to have them short term.

I am so happy you have the miracle puppies...I think Ellie must have fought to make sure they were born before her fight was over. They won't take the pain away but how wonderful that they are alive and able to help you through this. My prayers are with you, Ellie and those 9 babies!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I'm so sorry....but how awesome to have her legacy, times 9!


----------



## Pilgrim123 (Jul 26, 2014)

Ellie was such a beautiful girl. I'm so sorry for your loss - but the puppies sure are cute.


----------



## KiwiD (Jan 14, 2008)

So sorry for your loss of Ellie. May her memory live on in her beautiful litter of puppies.


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

I'm so sorry for your loss of Ellie. She bravely fought to give her babies life. They are truly miracles.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

I'm so very sorry for your loss of Ellie. She was beautiful.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Such bitter loss and such a miracle in one. I'm so sorry for her loss. She certainly made her own choice didn't she. What a miracle girl she was.


----------



## solinvictus (Oct 23, 2008)

Bless Ellie's heart what a tremendous gift she gave you. I am so sorry for the loss of your sweet girl. This was way to soon.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I'm sorry for your loss of your beautiful Ellie, her babies are precious. 

I've added her to the Rainbow Bridge list.


----------



## smp (Apr 27, 2016)

We lost our Maggie to hemangiosarcoma as well. I feel your pain, but rejoice in the gift of those babies. You did good Ellie!!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I am so very sorry! Sleep softly Ellie, what a wonderful legacy you left.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Ellie*



mylissyk said:


> Such bitter loss and such a miracle in one. I'm so sorry for her loss. She certainly made her own choice didn't she. What a miracle girl she was.


I am so very sorry about Ellie. I agree that she was a miracle girl!
My Smooch and Snobear will care for her!

Carolina Mom: Thank you so much for adding her to the Rainbow Bridge List!!


----------



## Millie'sMom (Sep 7, 2012)

mylissyk said:


> She certainly made her own choice didn't she. What a miracle girl she was.


She definitely made her own choice. And oh how she doted on those babies.



smp said:


> You did good Ellie!!


I could not have asked for more. 



tikiandme said:


> She bravely fought to give her babies life. They are truly miracles.


It was a long fight, and not always easy. The owner named the pink ribbon little girl Miracle.



sophieanne said:


> I am so happy you have the miracle puppies...I think Ellie must have fought to make sure they were born before her fight was over. They won't take the pain away but how wonderful that they are alive and able to help you through this. My prayers are with you, Ellie and those 9 babies!


I can't believe how hard she fought. She waited until they were weaned and in their new homes.


----------



## Millie'sMom (Sep 7, 2012)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> I'm sorry for your loss of your beautiful Ellie, her babies are precious.
> 
> I've added her to the Rainbow Bridge list.


Thank you.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

I'm so, so sorry to see this. She was much too young. And I know how much you loved her. What an amazing dog to have had those puppies and make sure they were off to their new homes. I truly believe she waited for that. Did you keep one of the puppies?


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

I'm so very sorry for your loss. What a heartbreak, so bittersweet to have been through what you've dealt with this summer. I hope you will share photos of Ellie's puppies as they grow. They must be very special to you, have you decided on keeping one? Or all of them  ? Ellie is my heart dog's name, your post touched me greatly.


----------



## Millie'sMom (Sep 7, 2012)

Sweet Girl said:


> I'm so, so sorry to see this. She was much too young. And I know how much you loved her. What an amazing dog to have had those puppies and make sure they were off to their new homes. I truly believe she waited for that. Did you keep one of the puppies?


Yes. A little girl, Wonder.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Millie's Mom*

Ken and I have lost 2 or three dogs to hemangiosarcoma.
I am so sorry! Kisses to Ellie's puppies!


----------



## Millie'sMom (Sep 7, 2012)

nolefan said:


> I'm so very sorry for your loss. What a heartbreak, so bittersweet to have been through what you've dealt with this summer. I hope you will share photos of Ellie's puppies as they grow. They must be very special to you, have you decided on keeping one? Or all of them  ? Ellie is my heart dog's name, your post touched me greatly.


Ellie was my heart dog too. I hope your Ellie has a long and healthy life.

I kept a girl, but no I am not crazy enough to keep them all.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

I am so very sorry to hear of the loss of your beautiful Ellie.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Millie'sMom said:


> Ellie was my heart dog too. I hope your Ellie has a long and healthy life.
> 
> I kept a girl, but no I am not crazy enough to keep them all.


I'm glad you kept a little girl, what's her name? (I was teasing you about all of them  Does it help any at all to have a little bit of your Ellie to snuggle? My heart hurts for you.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Millie'sMom said:


> Yes. A little girl, Wonder.


She's beautiful, I know it's bittersweet for you bringing you much joy but also sadness at the same time. Again so sorry for your loss of Ellie.


----------



## Otis-Agnes (Nov 24, 2015)

I'm at work and trying very hard not to cry. My sincere condolences. Me & Otis, as many on here, have lost 2 goldens to cancer... one was 5 and the other 7. Agnes


----------



## wdadswell (Dec 17, 2015)

So very sorry for the loss of your beautiful Ellie. So glad you kept one of the pups. Wonder is so sweet.


----------



## Millie'sMom (Sep 7, 2012)

Unfortunately, little Wonder while sweet is a bit mischievous and is currently at the vet on IV hoping to pass the toy she decided to eat. Hopefully, she 
will pass it tonight and avoid surgery and feel better tomorrow.


----------



## Millie'sMom (Sep 7, 2012)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> She's beautiful, I know it's bittersweet for you bringing you much joy but also sadness at the same time. Again so sorry for your loss of Ellie.


That is exactly how I feel. While Wonder is a great puppy it is still so hard to look at her and remember her mom isn't here.


----------



## Amystelter (Jul 31, 2013)

So sorry for your loss. What a beautiful mother she must have been - hold her memory close with that sweet pup of yours.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Pilgrim123 (Jul 26, 2014)

Here's hoping everything is OK with Wonder and the toy passes without problems. (Great choice of name, by the way!)


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

I am so sorry for the loss of your Ellie, and so glad she left you such a gift.

I lost my two year old boy exactly three months ago today. He was my heart and soul, and I still break down crying for him almost every day. I am waiting for a little half brother to be born later this month to help fill the hole in my heart.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Oh gosh, I'm so sorry you are having to worry over Wonder - Ellie had to have surgery to remove an obstruction when she was 6 months old. I'm hoping you have better luck and the toy passes. Please keep us posted.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Millie'sMom said:


> That is exactly how I feel. While Wonder is a great puppy it is still so hard to look at her and remember her mom isn't here.




I'm very glad you kept her, though. She is a little part of Ellie. I love the names. Miracle, Wonder... did the whole litter have names like that? 

Again, I'm just so sorry about Ellie. I hope Wonder comes home healthy today.


----------



## goldy1 (Aug 5, 2012)

I'm so sorry for your loss of your courageous and beautiful Ellie. I hope Wonder gets home soon and everything works out well.


----------



## Millie'sMom (Sep 7, 2012)

Loisiana said:


> I lost my two year old boy exactly three months ago today. He was my heart and soul, and I still break down crying for him almost every day. I am waiting for a little half brother to be born later this month to help fill the hole in my heart.


I remember reading about Phoenix. It made me so sad to see such a young healthy dog, struck down. You must have been devastated and I am so sorry for your loss. I have a feeling there are going to be a lot of tears for Ellie in the future too.

Hopefully, your new little guy will help heal your heart.


----------



## Millie'sMom (Sep 7, 2012)

Good news, Wonder managed to pass 11 inches of toy. Who knew a 12 lb puppy could have that much toy inside her. She now home and cause all kinds of puppy trouble. As she should be.


----------



## Millie'sMom (Sep 7, 2012)

nolefan said:


> (I was teasing you about all of them  Does it help any at all to have a little bit of your Ellie to snuggle? My heart hurts for you.


I know you were teasing  but I did think about it at one point. My concern is the possibility of this cancer being passed on to the puppy's either in utero or through nursing. I pray they have long healthy lives.

I have to admit I am struggling having an Ellie pup. Wonder is sweet and smart and funny, which helps a lot, but I am not sure. I also have Ellie's mom and her 18 mth old daughter. But it is her mom I am finding is helping the most.


----------



## goldy1 (Aug 5, 2012)

Great relief that Wonder is home and okay. My "puppy" is 11 and this brings back memories.


----------



## murphy1 (Jun 21, 2012)

Such a sad story, yet such a happy ending. What a God awful disease. It just terrifies me.


----------



## Romy's mom (Mar 18, 2016)

Cancer is awful! It has been 2 months since my golden girl received her Angel wings having battled the disease. I miss her so much and continue to struggle everyday with the loss of my best friend. Gosh...truly a remarkable and inspiring story....may Wonder have a very long, happy, adventuresome life!! Sounds like she is off to a great start :0) a cutie for sure!!


----------



## Watsonbmw (Jun 4, 2016)

So sorry for your loss losing a loved one is never easy. She was a beautiful girl my heart goes out to you. 
We lost our bailey to Hemangiosarcoma this past February


----------



## Mel (Sep 9, 2008)

I think everybody here at the forum who lost their fur babies to cancer cried miserably like I did. Our goldens are not only so beautiful, intelligent and loving but so courageous and thoughtful. Imagine your Ellie staying alive until giving birth to her miracle puppies AND nurturing them until they can live on their own. What a brave girl Ellie was. I am so very much humbled by what these dogs can do, the love they inject into our world. Bitter sweet as it may be, we should celebrate Ellie´s short but significant life on earth. Bravo Ellie!


----------



## Jessie'sGirl (Aug 30, 2010)

I'm so sorry to hear about Ellie. She was much too young to leave you.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

So sorry for your loss of Ellie, far far too young to be at the bridge. 

Run free and sleep softly sweet girl


----------



## Dave S (Aug 11, 2016)

So sorry to hear about Ellie, 5 years is way too young.


----------



## LawDogMom (Jul 20, 2016)

My heart breaks for you. I'm so incredibly sorry.


----------



## Millie'sMom (Sep 7, 2012)

I am so sorry to read about all the goldens lost to this horrible disease. Before joining this forum, I was blissfully unaware of how cancer prone these wonderful dogs are. My first golden lived to 17, with a short bout of vestibular, her only health issue until she was diagnosed with osteosarcoma a few days before she went to the bridge.

The pathology result came back today, confirming hemangiosarcoma in her heart, lungs, liver and spleen. We had wondered if it was some other cancer, as she had never bleed again, was able to live so long without treatment, and bring those puppies into the world. 

I couldn't have asked for more. Sleep well little girl.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

I am so very sorry. You are right, it is such a horrible disease. We lost our Great Pyrenees, Shaggy, age 7 to it 2 years ago next m month.

I could not read thru all the posts because my vision is bad and I hae to sue a magnifying glass and get dizzy, so I don't know if it was mentioned or not, but I would guess you are going to keep one of her beautiful pups. If she, she will still live on with you.


----------

